# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Picture Dictionary  Animals.

## mekko

Let's start post animals.  
The reason why is because my lexicon on internet couldn't find "Penguin".  
So what do you call it in Russian?     
And this one to.

----------


## Ramil

> Let's start post animals.  
> The reason why is because my lexicon on internet couldn't find "Penguin".  
> So what do you call it in Russian?

 *ПИНГВИН*  
And this one to.   

> 

 ОБЕЗЬЯНА (Ape)
Шимпанзе (Chimpanzee)

----------


## Оля

> *ПИНГВИН*

 Я бы не узнала   ::

----------


## mekko

Nakonets i found it on another lexicon.  
Орангутан  ::   
Please post more pics on animals and tell there name IF someone here wanna know.   морж

----------


## mekko

*жаба*

----------


## Guin

> ОБЕЗЬЯНА (Ape)
> Шимпанзе (Chimpanzee)

 This is the picture of "red ape" or "orangutan (orangutang)". The russian name is  "орангутан (орангутанг)".

----------


## Ramil

В сортах обезьян, к сожалению, не разбираюсь :sigh:

----------


## kamka

а может кто-то мне помочь и сказать как эта большая собака называется по-русски? Я того нигде не могу найти!

----------


## Lampada

Здесь, наверное, можно найти:  http://www.infodog.ru/index.php?go=Pages&in=cat&id=12 
Вот вроде похожая.  http://www.infodog.ru/index.php?go=Pages&in=view&id=184

----------


## kamka

спасибо, Лампада, но это не та собака  ::  
Собака, которой названия я ищу, по-польски называется dog niemiecki, а по-английски great dane. Это тот же самая собака, которая на пример "играла" Scooby в  "Scooby-doo" :P 
спасибо тоже за сайт, я поищу здесь, может найду  ::  
edit
прекрасно! Я его уже нашла, он так же как и по-польски называет - дог немецкий.
Большое спасибо ещё раз, Лампада!!!

----------


## Оля

> спасибо, Лампада, но это не та собака  
> Собака, название которой я ищу, по-польски называется dog niemiecki, а по-английски great dane. Это та же самая собака, которая, например "играла" Scooby в  "Scooby-doo" :P 
> спасибо тоже за сайт, я поищу здесь, может найду  
> edit
> прекрасно! Я его уже нашла, он так же как и по-польски называется - дог немецкий.
> Большое спасибо ещё раз, Лампада!!!

 Может, немецкая овчарка?

----------


## kamka

> Может, немецкая овчарка?

 Нет, это просто немнцкий дог. Вот, здесь: http://www.infodog.ru/index.php?go=Pages&in=view&id=68
только снимку какую-то плохую выбрали, собака кажется слишком маленькой, а нормально она оооооооочень большая!   ::   
спасибо за исправление, Оля!   ::

----------


## Оля

> только снимок какой-то плохой выбрали

----------


## Wowik

> Нет, это просто немецкий дог. Вот, здесь: http://www.infodog.ru/index.php?go=Pages&in=view&id=68
> только фотку/снимок какую-то/какой-то плохую/плохой выбрали, собака кажется слишком маленькой, а нормально она оооооооочень большая!

 Немецкий дог в картинках
Мне больше всего нравятся черные доги. В детстве в нашем подъезде жила черная догиня Багира. Хорошая была собака, только зимой на улице мерзла. Причем она была совсем черная, такая же как на той фотке 
И не такая уж она и большая была. Всего-то сантиметров на 8 выше моего ньюфаундленда  ::

----------


## kamka

> Originally Posted by kamka  Нет, это просто немецкий дог. Вот, здесь: http://www.infodog.ru/index.php?go=Pages&in=view&id=68
> только фотку/снимок какую-то/какой-то плохую/плохой выбрали, собака кажется слишком маленькой, а нормально она оооооооочень большая!     Немецкий дог в картинках
> Мне больше всего нравятся черные доги. В детстве в нашем подъезде жила черная догиня Багира. Хорошая была собака, только зимой на улице мерзла. Причем она была совсем черная, такая же как на той фотке 
> И не такая уж она и большая была. Всего-то сантиметров на 8 выше моего ньюфаундленда

 У меня тоже в детстве была такая собака, чёрная с белой шией и ногами. Может быть потому что я не очень высока, но мне она всегда казалась огромной!   ::   Доги это, по-моему, самый лучший пород, у меня были ещё другие собаки, но никакая такая верная как она.   ::

----------


## Оля

> У меня тоже в детстве была такая собака, чёрная с белой шеей и ногами. Может быть, потому что я не очень высокая, но мне она всегда казалась огромной!    Доги это, по-моему, самая лучшая порода, у меня были ещё другие собаки, но ни одной такой верной, как она.

----------


## Wowik

> Доги это, по-моему, самый лучший пород

 Не! А какже ньюфаундленд?   
Правда их тяжело снимать на фото. Больно темные личности.

----------


## kamka

> Originally Posted by kamka  Доги это, по-моему, самый лучший пород   Не! А какже ньюфаундленд?   
> Правда их тяжело снимать на фото. Больно темные личности.

 хаха, ну, может быть этот пёс тоже хорошый (выглядет просто отлично!), но для меня мой дог был самым хорошим в мире!  :P   ::

----------


## Wowik

> хаха, ну, может быть этот пёс тоже хороший (выглядит просто отлично!), но для меня мой дог был самым лучшим в мире!  :P

----------


## TeaMonster

hello at all! 
всем привет!
это моё первое сообщение    *Коала*  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Hi, TeaMonster!
I love koala bears  ::

----------


## DDT

That is obviously a vicious killer bear. I hope you have locked that beast in a secure cage and under armed guard. You don't want to take any chances with a man eater like that, you know! 
You should have warned us before you posted a scary photo like that.

----------


## Rtyom

It's obvious only for you, DDT.  ::  Why?

----------


## DDT

Я не могу говорить теперь. Ведь, я очень занят, ища бутылку коньяка, чтобы успокоить своих нервов. 
Хммммм.........Я надеюсь, что оставил бутылку под подушкой.

----------


## Оля

> Я не могу говорить теперь. Ведь_ я очень занят, ищу бутылку коньяка, чтобы успокоить свои_ нервы. 
> Хммммм.........Я надеюсь, что оставил бутылку под подушкой.

----------


## Ramil

*БЕГЕМОТ (ГИППОПОТАМ)* _a hippopotamus_      *НОСОРОГ* _a rhinoceros_

----------


## TeaMonster

i'm SO sorry if you were scared by that cute koala  !  
а сейчас ... вам, DDT, лучше не смотреть   ::   *утконос*  *platypus*

----------


## BappaBa

А вто это - СЛОН, для тех, кто в теме )))))))

----------


## Rtyom

Во-о-о-он за тем ящиком.  ::

----------


## DDT

Notice that the rifle is fitted for a left handed person, weird!!!

----------


## Ramil

> Notice that the rifle is fitted for a left handed person, weird!!!

 Yes. But he holds it in his right hand  ::  Amazing I haven't noticed it before.

----------


## BappaBa

> Во-о-о-он за тем ящиком.

 Нет, в руках. Неужели в CS не довелось поиграть? ))))

----------


## Rtyom

Эта креза обшла меня стороной. 
По сети играл всего лишь два раза, да и то в «Starcraft» и «Duke Nukem 3D». 
Ну а в «Counter Strike» ничего интересного для себя не нашёл. Попробовал один раз и бросил.  ::

----------


## capecoddah

Ramil,
БЕГЕМОТ (ГИППОПОТАМ)  
It looks like a "Chia-pet" to me....  (чия?)

----------


## Ramil

> Ramil,
> БЕГЕМОТ (ГИППОПОТАМ)  
> It looks like a "Chia-pet" to me....  (чия?)

 What's a Chia-pet?

----------


## TeaMonster

i have found something  about chia-pet   ::   *заяц-беляк - lepus*

----------


## capecoddah

Here is the OFFICIAL Chia Pet site 
There IS a Hippo in it

----------


## Rtyom

> Here is the OFFICIAL Chia Pet site 
> There IS a Hippo in it

 Hm, interesting!

----------


## Lampada

Фотограф Igor Siwanowicz  http://www.photo.net/photodb/folder?folder_id=516535 
Рыба  
Бабочки  
Жуки  
Рак   
Божие коровки  
Кузнечик  
Лягушка

----------


## Leof

*Lampada*, это какие-то неправильные божьи коровки! 
Похоже, фотограф нарядил в них мокриц.

----------


## ST

факт

----------


## Leof

руск. - лен*и*вец
Eng. - sloth

----------


## Wowik

Буйвол (rus)
Buffalo (eng)
Bubalus (lat) 
Макросъемка
Macro 
Пупырышки на носу снимал

----------


## Wowik

Вот ты какой, *северный олень*!
Reindeer (eng)
Rangifer tarandus (lat)   
Тоже морковку хочет.

----------


## Wowik

Павлин (rus)
Peacock (eng)
Pavo (lat)   
Танцует перед самочкой и заодно сушит хвостик после дождя.

----------


## Leof

Отличные НОСЫ!  ::

----------


## Wowik

Если не вру, то нам попался: 
Морской лещ
Sea bream
Sparidae

----------


## Winifred

Мне нравятся дельфины! Вы знаете, что делфины любят играть с воздушными пузырями? Они сами себе делают изгрушки!
I love dolphins! Did you know that dolphins like to play with bubbles? They make their own toys! 
по-русски - Дельфин  (Phocoena)
English - dolphin, or porpoise (dolphin is also a fish: Coryphaena/дорадо)   
 ещё -   http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1041454/d ... ble_rings/

----------


## Оля

> [s:1sj6m5sp]Д*е*льфины мне нрав*я*тся! Знаете ли вы, что д*е*льфины любят тешиться воздушных пузырей? Они производят свои игрушки![/s:1sj6m5sp] _Я люблю дельфинов! Вы знаете, что дельфины любят играть с воздушными пузырями? Они сами себе делают игрушки!_
> I love dolphins! Did you know that dolphins like to play with bubbles? They make their own toys!  *по-*русски - *де*льфин, или морская свинья (Phocoena)
> English - dolphin, or porpoise (dolphin is also a fish: Coryphaena/дорадо)  
> [s:1sj6m5sp]тоже[/s:1sj6m5sp] *ещё* - http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1041454/d ... ble_rings/

----------


## gRomoZeka

Welcome back, *Winifred*!   ::  
Great photo. 
But we don't call dolphins "морские свиньи" in Russian. Porpoises ("морские свиньи") are animals that look similar to dolphins, but still have some differences. They even belong to different families.   

> *Dolphins* are marine mammals that are closely related to whales and *porpoises*.

 And while in English it's ok to use the words interchangebly, in Russian people are more likely to call a porpoise a dolphin (because they don't know any better), but not vice a versa.  ::  
The only dolphins I've seen in real life are bottlenose dolphins ("*афалины*"), they are common in the Black sea too.

----------


## Winifred

Привет и спасибо, Оля и gRomozeka!  
Оля, я думаю, что там била скучно без меня!   ::   ::  
Olya, I think that you were bored without me! 
У меня - вопрос:   Если я переведу так, мой русски язык ещё будет неправильный?  :
I have a question: If I were to translate thus, would my Russian still be wrong?  : 
Дельфины мне нравятся( why perfective? they always delight me!) Знаете ли вы (is this not used?), что дельфины любят тешиться воздушных пузырей? Они производят свои игрушки! 
Dolphins delight me! Did you know that dolphins amuse themselves with air bubbles?  They manufacture their own toys! 
Я продолжаю учиться, еле-еле.

----------


## Оля

> Оля, я думаю, что [skb2rp47]там била[/skb2rp47] тебе было скучно без меня!    
> Olya, I think that you were bored without me! 
> У меня - вопрос:   Если я переведу так, [skb2rp47]мой русски*й* язык ещё будет неправильный[/skb2rp47] это всё равно будет неправильно? _(your wording doesn't sound natural)_ :
> I have a question: If I were to translate thus, would my Russian still be wrong?  : 
> Дельфины мне нравятся( why perfective? they always delight me!) It's not perfective. Your sentence is stylistically wrong, we say that in the way I wrote above: *я люблю дельфинов*
> Знаете ли вы (is this not used? "знаете ли вы" is okay, but a bit bookish), что дельфины любят [skb2rp47]тешиться воздушных пузырей? Они производят свои игрушки![/skb2rp47] That's wrong and even hardly has any sense. 
> Я продолжаю учиться, [skb2rp47]еле-еле[/skb2rp47] потихоньку or понемногу.

----------


## gRomoZeka

"Дельфины мне нравятся" is perfectly ok. I would say "Мне нравятся дельфины" too, because I certainly don't like them strongly enough to say that I love them ("Я люблю дельфинов"). They are ok, that's all.   ::   
In the sentences that Оля marked in red both verbs are stylistically wrong. "Тешиться" is very old-fasioned, the first examples that come to mind are PROVERBS*. It's hardly used in any everyday phrases (again, apart from citing the proverbs) and it sounds strange in that context.
Also that sentence is gramatically wrong - it should be "любят тешиться пузыр*ями*" (instrumental case).
"Производить"  gives an impression that the dolphins have a toy factory or someting.  
* Two popular proverbs with "тешиться":
чем бы дитя ни тешилось, лишь бы не плакало ≈ anything for a quiet life 
милые бранятся - только тешатся - the quarrel of lovers is the renewal of love 
"Тешить" is more common, but it's also used mostly in the set expressions:
тешить себя надеждой (на ; что) - find comfort in the hope (for; that)
(по)тешить (чье-то) самолюбие ~ to feed someone's vanity, to sooth smn's pride
etc.

----------


## Оля

> "Дельфины мне нравятся" is perfectly ok.

 Well, it's OK, but not perfectly OK, in my opinion. The construction "я люблю" is much more common in Russian, and actually, "мне нрави(я)тся" could have a bit different meaning. "Я люблю" usually means I like something _generally_;  for example: "I like apples" (I generally like to eat them). "Мне нрави(я)тся" usually means I like something concrete. Say, I bought some beer, and I'm drinking it, I can tell to my friend: "Мне нравится пиво". That means I like _this_ beer. In English it would be "I like _the_ beer", "I like _the_ apples". 
And then again, about the word order of "Дельфины мне нравятся". It is okay, but only in the context when you want to emphasize that you _like_ dolphins. In English it would be something like "As for dolphins, I like them". In Russian, the thing you want to emphasize, usually is situated at the end of the sentence. If you say "дельфины" in the beginnig of it, that means you've already mentioned them before. Of course, the rule is not strict, and the intonation means much in the spoken language.

----------


## Winifred

Большое спасибо, Оля и gRomozekа!
Thank you very much, Olya and gRomozekoа! 
Я провела выходные у тёти, у неё нет компьютера.  Я напишу больше позже.   **Иду учиться**
I visited with my aunt over the weekend, she has no computer.  I will write more later.    **Goes to study**

----------


## Оля

> Большо*е* спасибо, Оля и gRomozek*a*!
> Thank you very much, Olya and gRomozek*a*! 
> Я провела выходные [s:119vwa44]к[/s:119vwa44] *у* тёт*и*, у неё нет компьютер*а*.  Я [s:119vwa44]написаю[/s:119vwa44] *напишу* больше позже.   **Иду учиться**
> I visited with my aunt over the weekend, she has no computer.  I will write more later.    **Goes to study**

----------


## Wowik

> Originally Posted by Winifred   Я [s:307xh1yp]написаю[/s:307xh1yp] *напишу* больше позже.

  А вдруг эта правка не верна?  ::

----------


## Оля

> А вдруг эта правка неверна?

 Верна.

----------


## Crocodile

> Дельфины мне нравятся( why perfective? they always delight me!) Знаете ли вы (is this not used?), что дельфины любят тешиться воздушных пузырей? Они производят свои игрушки! 
> Dolphins delight me! Did you know that dolphins amuse themselves with air bubbles?  They manufacture their own toys!

 Мой вариант: 
"Мне нравятся дельфины. Вы знали, что дельфины играются [в воде] с воздушными пузырьками? Сами делают себе игрушки." 
A couple of comments: 
1. "Мне нравятся дельфины" - that's just passive voice. You see, Russian language is famous for its widespread usage of passive voice. You'd say: "I like dolphins" in English, but in Russian you should say: "The dolphins are liked by me." As a rule, in Russian you should only use active voice where the passive voice wouldn't make sense or would be too clumsy.   ::   
For example, "I'm going to school." => "Я иду в школу." The passive voice would be too clumsy as in: "The schools is being gone to by me."   ::   
2. "Did you know" = "Вы знали" - is the simplest and the most straightforward; and it's also grammatically correct.  
3. "amuse themselves" = "играются" - you have to express the direct meaning of "amuse themselves" here as there's no copy-paste translation to Russian. The phrase means that the dolphins do something with the air bubbles and as a result the dolphins become amused. That action is called "play" ("играть"). So, "играть сами с собой" = "играться".  ::  
4. The word "manufacture" is translated to Russian as "производить" which would just be OK, but not the best. Even in English the word "manufacture" is closely associated with factory. So, nowdays, only a factory can really "manufacture" toys. Others could just "make" ("делать") the toys. In Russian, that difference is HUGE.  
Otherwise, I like your progress! Keep going and good luck!   ::

----------


## Оля

> 1. "Мне нравятся дельфины" - that's just passive voice.

 Eeee.... rm... Are you kidding? There is no any passive voice here. By the way, verbs with -ся at the ending can't be in the passive form. "Мне нравятся дельфины" is just another wording of the sentence, not like in English. It's like in German, they have the very same construction in German, and it's not a passive voice at all.   

> You see, Russian language is famous for its widespread usage of passive voice.

 Strange, I've been always told that the passive voice is much more widely used in English and German than in Russian, and that Russians prefer to avoid it.   

> You'd say: "I like dolphins" in English, but in Russian you should say: "The dolphins are liked by me."

 If I needed to translate it in English literally l'd do it this way: _Dolphins are likable to me_.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> So, "играть сами с собой" = "играться".

 Ahem... "Играться" is just colloquial ("просторечное") or childish. It's better to use "играть" (whomever you play wiith) if you want to sound as an educated adult. =)
There are a few situations when "играться" can't be replaced with "играть", but it's not one of them.

----------


## Basil77

> "Мне нрави(я)тся" usually means I like something concrete.

 Оль, "concrete" по-английски значит  "бетон".  ::

----------


## Basil77

> "Мне нрави(я)тся" usually means I like something concrete.

 Оль, "concrete" по-английски значит "бетон".  ::

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля  "Мне нрави(я)тся" usually means I like something concrete.   Оль, "concrete" по-английски значит  "бетон".

 Аа... ммм... Ну разве только "бетон"?
Из Lingvo: _конкретный
concrete, specific
конкретные условия — concrete conditions
конкретная цель — specific purpose
конкретное предложение — concrete proposal_

----------


## Basil77

Ну не знаю. Я бы использовал particular.

----------


## Crocodile

> Originally Posted by Crocodile  You see, Russian language is famous for its widespread usage of passive voice.   Strange, I've been always told that the passive voice is much more widely used in English and German than in Russian, and that Russians prefer to avoid it.

 Alright, I'm not a linguist so please consider what they would say about it:  

> Where Russians Go Wrong in Spoken English: Words and Expressions in the Context of Two Cultures[/i], Москва, 2005]Американский английский изобилует сотнями конструкций, в которых подчеркнуто выражен активный деятель, но беден неопределенно-личными и безличными выражениями; русский язык, напротив, богат последними. «Активные» языковые конструкции плюс «позитивное мышление» создают «активный» лингвокультурный обиход. 
> С первого класса американцев учат употреблять в устной и письменной речи активный, а не пассивный залог. 
> Что касается русского языка, то сама его структура тяготеет к безличности и неопределенности, когда не субъект «делает» что-то по отношению к кому-то или чему-то, а, напротив, «что-либо делается» по отношению к субъекту.

 That's what I meant.    ::

----------


## Winifred

[quote=Оля] 

> Originally Posted by "Оля":3e28f0fe  "Мне нрави(я)тся" usually means I like something concrete.   Оль, "concrete" по-английски значит  "бетон".

 Аа... ммм... Ну разве только "бетон"?
Из Lingvo: _конкретный
concrete, specific
конкретные условия — concrete conditions
конкретная цель — specific purpose
конкретное предложение — concrete proposal_[/quote:3e28f0fe] 
In English, concrete is both words: concrete = cement, and concrete (solid, tangible) is the opposite of abstract (idea).

----------


## Winifred

эму, emu (спасибо, wanja!  Typo/опечатка)    
This makes a scary desktop.

----------


## wanja

> ему, emu

 Кому-кому?
Вообще-то, пишется "эму".

----------


## FireBird

корова = cow (I have a lot of these where I live! I mean a million cows for every one person! I live in the middle of nowhere, far away from human civilization and technology)

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQhsfge8t7I
Животные
Русско-английский  видеословарь

----------


## Hanna

Haha I just watched the pictures it's too hard to try to read..
Good thread! 
But how could you miss some of the most famous animals of Russia????? 
I will help:   медведь    Волк

----------


## Chelle

Less yappin and more animals! :P

----------


## Itriy

the most famous animals of Russia:
заяц- hare
лиса-fox
белка-squirrel
дикий кабан-wild boar

----------


## Оля

> the most famous animals of Russia:
> заяц- hare
> лиса-fox
> белка-squirrel
> дикий кабан-wild boar

 Уверен, что никого не забыл? А кто у нас по улицам ходит?

----------


## BappaBa

=)

----------


## Itriy

> Уверен, что никого не забыл? А кто у нас по улицам ходит?

   ::   Ну я уже кошек и собак не вспоминаю, это уж слишком просто

----------


## mcz

ДЕЛЬФИН

----------


## mcz

*МЫШЬ*

----------


## michalkopyta

I have noticed that Russian language has many words similar to Polish and some similar to English (chimpansee for example). The second one similarity is very weird for me - because these two and languages from different language groups :/

----------


## gRomoZeka

> I have noticed that Russian language has many words similar to Polish and some similar to English (chimpansee for example). The second one similarity is very weird for me - because these two and languages from different language groups :/

 Both Polish and Russian are Slavic languages, and there's a certain number of words that share the same (Slavic) roots. What about the names of various non-European animals - they sound similar in many languages, because they are loaned from Greek, Latin or some other languages. For example, chimpansee is NOT an English word, it's of Western African origin, and then it spread all over the globe. There are more words like that: орангутанг, жираф, гиппопотам, крокодил, зебра, пиранья, опоссум, etc.)

----------


## Demonic_Duck

*крокоди́л*     *тигр*     *тигрёнок*

----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk

> *крокоди́л*

 Just a small remark. Accents in Russian are placed over vowels.

----------


## Demonic_Duck

I think you may have a problem with your fonts. The accent is over the vowel. I'll change the font in my post to see if it displays correctly for you.

----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk

http://clip2net.com/clip/m59902/1295...-clip-22kb.png 
I see it this way.

----------


## Demonic_Duck

How about now? I changed the font to Arial.

----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk

Now it's OK.

----------


## Demonic_Duck

*у́тка*     *утёнок*     *демони́ческая у́тка*     ::

----------


## Seraph



----------

